# Favorite Recordings of Piano Concertos



## Rach Man

There was another thread that asked if TC was hurting our wallets. The answer, for me, is yes. But I like it that way. I am interested in buying a few more CDs. I initially began with symphonies and orchestral pieces. But now I have been enjoying piano concertos.

So I am asking you to post your favorite/best recordings of piano concertos that you enjoy. The recommendations can be for a single piece or a cycle/box set.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aglayaepanchin

Not my favorite concertos (it's always rachmaninov for me...) but I like this recording a lot!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Piano concertos are awesome! There are too many  A few "unusual" ones I like is Dvorak with Sviatoslav Richter and Schnittke on BIS records. A nice "usual" box set is Mozart with Murray Perahia.


----------



## pierrot

A classic, the Ravel concerto just edges out as my favorite.


----------



## realdealblues

Oh so, so, so many...big ones off the top of my head.

Bartok: Piano Concertos 1-3
Anda/Fricsay/Radio Symphony Orchestra Berlin

Beethoven: Piano Concertos 1-5
Fleisher/Szell/Cleveland Orchestra
Rubinstein/Leinsdorf/Boston Symphony

Chopin: Piano Concertos 1 & 2
Rubinstein/Skrowaczewski/New Symphony Orchestra Of London (#1)
Rubinstein/Wallenstein/Symphony Of The Air (#2)
Perahia/Mehta/Israel Philharmonic Orchestra

Brahms: Piano Concertos 1 & 2:
Fleisher/Szell/Cleveland
Serkin/Szell/Cleveland
Buchbinder/Harnoncourt/Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra

Grieg: Piano Concerto
Lupu/Previn/London Symphony Orchestra
Perahia/Abbado/Berlin Philharmonic

Liszt: Piano Concertos 1 & 2
Richter/Kondrashin/London Symphony Orchestra
Brendel/Haitink/London Philharmonic Orchestra

Mozart: Complete Piano Concertos (1-27)
Perahia/English Chamber Orchestra

Mozart: Complete Piano Concertos (Excluding 1-4 & 7 & 10)
Buchbinder/Vienna Symphony
Schiff/Vegh/Camerata Academica Salzburg

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
Argerich/Abbado/Berlin Philharmonic
Janis/Kondrashin/Moscow Philharmonic

Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
Janis/Kondrashin/Moscow Philharmonic

Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2
Richter/Wislocki/Warsaw National Philharmonic

Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3
Argerich/Chailly/Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra
Janis/Dorati/London Symphony Orchestra
Janis/Munch/Boston Symphony Orchestra

Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4
Michelangeli/Gracis/Philharmonia

Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Francois/Cluytens/Paris Conservatory
Jean-Efflam Bavouzet/Tortelier/BBC Symphony

Ravel: Piano Concerto For The Left Hand
Francois/Cluytens/Paris Conservatory
Jean-Efflam Bavouzet/Tortelier/BBC Symphony

Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #2
Rubinstein/Ormandy/Philadelphia
Watts/Levi/Atlanta Symphony

Schumann: Piano Concerto
Lupu/Previn/London Symphony
Perahia/Abbado/Berlin
Moravec/Vlach/Czech Philharmonic

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1
Freire/Kempe/Munich Philharmonic
Watts/Levi/Atlanta Symphony
Argerich/Abbado/Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven Piano Concerto No. 1 Richter/Munch

Beethoven Piano Concerto No. 4 Moravec/Turnovsky

Brahms Piano Concerto No. 1 Arrau/Giulini

Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2 Rubinstein/Krips

Mozart Piano Concerto No. 23 Rubinstein/Wallenstein

Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1 Cliburn/Kondrashin

Rachmaninov Piano Concerto No. 3 Cliburn/Kondrashin

Prokofiev Piano Concerto No. 3 Cliburn/Hendl

Hummel A minor Piano Concerto Hough/Thomson

Schoenberg Piano Concerto Uchida/Boulez


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm not a fan of concertos, so it's notable that I like these:

Ashkenazy's Rachmaninov concertos
Murray Perahia's Beethoven concertos
Murray Perahia's Mozart concertos
Fleischer's Beethoven concertos
Melvin Tan's Beethoven concertos
Samson Francois, Ravel's Piano Concerto in G


----------



## AfterHours

Of my favorite Piano Concertos, these are the ones I feel like I've satisfactorily isolated which are the very best performances. There are at least 20 more favorite concertos, probably, that would be listed here otherwise. I went ahead and included the issue in which they are available on Spotify. In one case (Beethoven's 3rd) the recording is not available on Spotify, so I included links to the performance on Youtube. Hope you don't mind that I included Bach's "Harpsichord" Concerto #1.

*Harpsichord Concerto No. 1 in D Minor - Johann Sebastian Bach (1734)*
Andreas Staier - Freiburger Barockorchester (2015) https://musicophilesblog.files.wordpress.com/2015/08/3149020218129_600.jpg

*Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor - Ludwig Van Beethoven (circa 1800-1803)*
Arthur Rubinstein - Erich Leinsdorf - Boston Symphony Orchestra (1965)
_Youtube:_
(1st Movement) 



(2nd Movement) 



(3rd Movement) 




*Piano Concerto No. 4 in G Major - Ludwig van Beethoven (1806)*
Yevgeny Sudbin - Osmo Vanska - Minnesota Orchestra (2010) https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/51AgMTl-xfL._SY355_.jpg

*Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-flat Major "Emperor" - Ludwig van Beethoven (1811)*
Emil Gilels - Leopold Ludwig - Philharmonia Orchestra (1957) http://d3d71ba2asa5oz.cloudfront.net/72000096/images/5099999372125.jpg

*Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor - Johannes Brahms (1858)*
Rudolf Serkin - George Szell - Cleveland Orchestra (1968) https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41n3xfIEz-L._SS500.jpg

*Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat Major - Johannes Brahms (1881)*
Nelson Freire - Riccardo Chailly - Gewandhaus Orchestra Leipzig (2006) https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/81Vl7p+uh4L._SY355_.jpg

*Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor - Frederic Chopin (1829)*
Martha Argerich - Charles Dutoit - Orchestre symphonique de Montréal (1998)
https://i.scdn.co/image/0873eed615f4f741f52aeb047c6405622c2f8a7d

*Piano Concerto No. 1 in E flat major - Franz Liszt (1849)*
Sviatoslav Richter - Kiril Kondrashin - London Symphony Orchestra (1961) https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/81vt8blRU2L._SX355_.jpg

*Piano Concerto No. 2 in A major - Franz Liszt (1861)*
Sviatoslav Richter - Kiril Kondrashin - London Symphony Orchestra (1961)
https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/81vt8blRU2L._SX355_.jpg

*Oiseaux Exotiques - Olivier Messiaen (1956)*
Jean-Yves Thibaudet - Riccardo Chailly - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (2006) http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/imgs/s300x300/4790114.jpg

*Piano Concerto No. 9 in E-flat Major "Jeunehomme" - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1777)*
Andreas Staier - Concerto Koln (1995) https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/518LKAFm08L._SY355_.jpg

*Piano Concerto No. 17 in G Major - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1784)*
Andreas Staier - Concerto Koln (1995) https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/518LKAFm08L._SY355_.jpg

*Piano Concerto No. 19 in F major - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1784)*
Andreas Staier - Concerto Koln (1995) https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/518LKAFm08L._SY355_.jpg

*Piano Concerto No. 20 in D Minor - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1785)*
Alfred Brendel - Sir Charles Mackerras - Scottish Chamber Orchestra (1998) https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/817RHEMrROL._SY355_.jpg

*Piano Concerto No. 21 in C Major - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1785)*
Christoph Soldan - Pawel Przytocki - Silesian Chamber Orchestra (2002) https://i.scdn.co/image/0322cd0c125d3969952206b7d9999119c64452ec

*Piano Concerto No. 22 in E-flat major - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1785)*
Rudolf Buchbinder - Wiener Symphoniker (2003?) https://diablusinmusica.files.wordpress.com/2015/08/097.jpg

*Piano Concerto No. 23 in A major - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1786)*
Ivan Moravec - Josef Vlach - Czech Chamber Orchestra (1974) http://cps-static.rovicorp.com/3/JPG_400/MI0001/022/MI0001022964.jpg?partner=allrovi.com

*Piano Concerto 24 in C Minor - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1786)*
Andras Schiff - Sandor Vegh - Camerata Academica Des Mozarteums Salzburg (1990) https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/71MZQQald0L._SY355_.jpg

*Piano Concerto No. 27 in B-flat Major - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (circa 1788-1791)*
Richard Goode - Orpheus Chamber Orchestra (1996) https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/61NIkqGK3wL._SX355_.jpg

*Piano Concerto - Michael Nyman (1993)*
Peter Lawson - Jonathan Carney - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra (1996) http://cps-static.rovicorp.com/3/JPG_500/MI0002/945/MI0002945235.jpg?partner=allrovi.com

*Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major - Sergei Prokofiev (1921)*
Byron Janis - Kyril Kondrashin - Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra (1962) http://direct.rhapsody.com/imageserver/images/Alb.58426358/500x500.jpg

*Piano Concerto No. 2 in C Minor - Sergei Rachmaninov (1901)*
Earl Wild - Jascha Horenstein - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra (1965) http://cf-images.emusic.com/music/images/album/111/355/11135569/600x600.jpg

*Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor - Sergei Rachmaninov (1909)*
Martha Argerich - Riccardo Chailly - Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra (1982)
https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/71hc1-52SNL._SL1200_.jpg

*Piano Concerto in G major - Maurice Ravel (1931)*
Jean-Efflam Bavouzet - Yan Pascal Tortelier - BBC Symphony Orchestra (2010) http://cps-static.rovicorp.com/3/JPG_500/MI0003/038/MI0003038947.jpg?partner=allrovi.com

*Concerto for Piano and String Orchestra - Alfred Schnittke (1979)*
Yakov Kasman - Emmanuel Leducq-Barome - Kaliningrad Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra (2012) http://cps-static.rovicorp.com/3/JPG_500/MI0001/029/MI0001029446.jpg?partner=allrovi.com

*Piano Concerto in A Minor - Robert Schumann (1845)*
Radu Lupu - Andre Previn - London Symphony Orchestra (1973) https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/61QmKGBhRjL.jpg

*Piano Concerto No. 2 in F Major - Dmitri Shostakovich (1957)*
Boris Giltburg - Vasily Petrenko - Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra (2016) https://artistxite.com/imgcache/album/005/985/005985083_500.jpg

*Piano Concerto No. 1 in B-flat Minor - Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1875)*
Martha Argerich - Claudio Abbado - Berlin Philharmonic (1994) http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/imgs/s300x300/4794155.jpg


----------



## CDs

Szell/Fleisher


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Brahms #1--Serkin/Ormandy Philadelphia Orchestra and Curzon/Szell London Symphony
Brahms #2--Serkin/Szell Cleveland Orchestra and Gilels/Reiner Chicago Symphony
Rachmaninoff #3--Janis/Dorati London Symphony 
Prokofiev--#3--Cliburn/Hendl Chicago Symphony and Janis/Kondrashin Moscow Philharmonic
Tchaikovsky--#1 Argerich/Dutoit Royal Philharmonic and Cliburn/Kondrashin RCA
Mozart--#21 Casadesus/Szell Cleveland Orchestra
Mozart--#22 Casadesus/Szell Columbia Symphony
Mozart--#24 Casadesus/Szell Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Rach Man

Thanks to the people who have posted. I don't mind more suggestions.

For what it's worth, I have some of CDs suggested. And, from the suggestions, I just bought this









I'm looking for more!


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Lots of great suggestions already. I'll just add a couple not mentioned:

Busoni piano concerto op.39 - Marc-Andre Hamelin, CBSO, Elder
Brahms piano concertos, Gilels, Jochum and BPO


----------



## Manxfeeder

Haydn67 said:


> Mozart--#21 Casadesus/Szell Cleveland Orchestra
> Mozart--#22 Casadesus/Szell Columbia Symphony
> Mozart--#24 Casadesus/Szell Cleveland Orchestra


I forgot about Casadesus' Mozart. It is wonderful.


----------



## lextune

Certain collaborations/interpretations always stick with me.

Brahms 1st & 2nd, Gilels/Jochum

Prokofiev 5th, Richter/Rowicki 

Bartok 1st & 2nd, Pollini/Abbado

Chopin 1st & 2nd, Zimermann (pianist & conductor)

There are many more great piano concerti, and many amazing interpretations of each, but the ones I mentioned have always seemed definitive to me.


----------



## Marsilius

Two classic interpretations of Romantic concertos:

Chopin piano concerto no.1: Maurizio Pollini, Philharmonia Orchestra/Paul Kletzki
Scharwenka piano concerto no.1: Earl Wild, Boston Symphony Orchestra/Erich Leinsdorf


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven 1-5 performed by Aimard,Harnoncourt and the COE.


----------



## Alfacharger

One cd I always enjoy are the A minor and B minor Concertos by Hummel. Stephen Hough performing with Thomson and the ECO.


----------



## R3PL4Y

Saint Saens 2 with Rubinstein and Wallenstein
Barber with Browning and Szell
Bartok 2 with Noseda and Bavouzet
Copland with Oundjian and Wang
Gershwin concerto in F with Previn
Rachmaninoff Rhapsody on a theme of Paganini with Horenstein and Wild
Tchaikovsky 3 with Fedoyesev and Pletnev
Villa Lobos Bachianas Brasileiras 3 with Ashkenazy and Ortiz


----------



## Pugg

Alfacharger said:


> One cd I always enjoy are the A minor and B minor Concertos by Hummel. Stephen Hough performing with Thomson and the ECO.


Great choice, excellent playing also.


----------



## Judith

Alfacharger said:


> One cd I always enjoy are the A minor and B minor Concertos by Hummel. Stephen Hough performing with Thomson and the ECO.


I agree there. Lovely recording by a wonderful pianist!


----------



## Judith

Judith said:


> I agree there. Lovely recording by a wonderful pianist!


Further to this post, listening to it now!


----------



## Ralphus

I think Prokofiev has been mentioned a few times. No.3 is particularly popular, but Nos. 1 & 2 are amazing, and 4 & 5 are very under-valued, in my opinion. Both sets above are excellent. From my choices it's clear I prefer my Prokofiev concertos to be big and noisy!


----------



## Klassik

AfterHours said:


> *Piano Concerto in G major - Maurice Ravel (1931)*
> Jean-Efflam Bavouzet - Yan Pascal Tortelier - BBC Symphony Orchestra (2010)


This is certainly a good one, but I've always been partial towards the 1964 recording with Philippe Entremont/Eugene Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra. The recent remastering of it by Sony is terrific. It sounds like the performers are right there in your living room. It's a tremendous recording IMO.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

A little unexpected, maybe, but I recommend Mozart's PC no 17, K453, played and directed by Andre Previn with the Vienna Phil. It's a delightfully chirpy performance.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Pat Fairlea said:


> A little unexpected, maybe, but I recommend Mozart's PC no 17, K453, played and directed by Andre Previn with the Vienna Phil. It's a delightfully chirpy performance.


*Very nice* concerto. I also like the Casadesus interpretation with Szell and members of the Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## Tallisman

Has to be Mozart's 21st with Ashkenazy. Clear and amazingly vibrant, neither echoey or dull... extraordinary


----------



## Sina

I saw only 2 contemporary concerto mentioned. Sad.
So some of my favorites:

*Beat Furrer*'s Piano Concerto (2007)











And his piece for 2 pianos & ensemble _Nuun_ (1995-96)












*Georg Friedrich Haas* _Limited approximations_ for 6 pianos in 12-tone tuning & orchestra (2010)












*György Ligeti*'s Piano Concerto (1985-88)
















*Horațiu Rădulescu*'s Piano Concerto Op. 90 _"The Quest"_ (1996)


----------



## Sina

*José Manuel López López* Piano Concerto (2005)












*Luciano Berio* _"Points on the curve to find..."_ for piano & 22 instruments (1974)












*Magnus Lindberg* Piano Concerto No. 1 (1990-94)




















*Per Nørgård* Piano Concerto _"in due tempi"_ (1995)












*Toshio Hosokawa* _Ans Meer_ for piano & orchestra (1999)


----------



## Sina

[duplicate... deleted]


----------



## Merl

Beethoven piano concertos - Kovacevich / Davis / LSO is still a cracker!


----------



## Pugg

Ravel: Zimerman/ Boulez, stunning.


----------



## Bruckner Anton

Mozart piano concerto 9,25,20,24,22,27 Brendel Mackerras Philips
Beethoven piano concerto 5 Brendel Haitink Philips
Beethoven piano concerto 4 Arrau Haitink Philips
Brahms piano concertos Gilels Jochum BPO DG
Schumann Grieg piano concerto Zimerman Karajan DG
Rachmaninov piano concerto 2&3 Gavrilov Muti Philadephia EMI
Liszt piano concertos Richter Kondrashin LSO Philips
Prokofiev piano concertos Toradze Gergiev Philips


----------



## MarkW

Versions not yet mentioned:

Beethoven No. 4 -- Schnabel/Stock/CSO
Brahms No.1 -- Arrau/Haitinck/RCO
Brahms No. 2 -- Richter/Leinsdorf/CSO
Schumann: Rubinstein/Giulini/CSO
Prokofiev No.2 -- Browning/Leinsdorf/BSO
Tippett -- Ogdon/C. Davis/LSO
Rachmaninoff No. 3 -- Weissenberg/Pretre/CSO


----------



## Pugg

On this moment : Kalkbrenner; Piano concertos .


----------



## Marinera

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Piano concertos are awesome! There are too many  A few "unusual" ones I like is Dvorak with Sviatoslav Richter and Schnittke on BIS records. A nice "usual" box set is Mozart with Murray Perahia.


I second that, Richter's Dvorak piano concerto is among my top favourite piano concertos too


----------



## Chatellerault

Of course I like Beethoven, Schumann, Brahms, Grieg, Saint-Saëns, Ravel, but to me Mozart is the unsurpassed model of the Piano concerto

Mozart: Complete-ish set 
Ronald Brautigam, Willens, Die Kölner Akademie (period instruments)
Alfred Brendel, Marriner, Academy of Saint Martin in the Fields (modern instruments)

Mozart: 12, 24; 17, 21
Maurizio Pollini, Wiener Philharmoniker

Mozart: 9 (Jeunehomme), 20
Guiomar Novaes, Swarowsky, Vienna Symphony Orchestra

Mozart: 20, 25
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli, Garben, NDR-Sinfonieorchester
Martha Argerich, Abbado, Orchestra Mozart


----------



## Schumanniac

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mozart-Piano-Concertos-Wolfgang-Amadeus/dp/B0000041KA

Complete Mozart piano concertos by Ashkenazy and the Philharmonia Orchestra

As stated above i too consider mozart supreme in the genre and this has them all, each a peak performance of the work! The orchestra is superb and truly spotless, the sound lush, clear and warm with Wladimir at his finest. He nails every single note, his playing elegant and refined. Never has the delicacy and drama of this prodigy been more fully realized, every single performer deserves an awed bow for this one. Truly an ideal capturing of the classical sound, this will be my lifelong companion


----------



## Animal the Drummer

There are times on this forum when one would like to debate a point raised by another poster but it would seem almost bad-mannered to do so. This is one of those times as far as I'm concerned, so I'll simply say I'm glad you get so much enjoyment from these performances . About the music itself, I agree 100%.


----------



## hpowders

In real time:

Tchaikovsky 1 Cliburn/Kondrashin

Prokofiev 3 Cliburn/Hendl

Schoenberg Uchida/Boulez

Mozart Complete van Immerseel

Mozart Complete Bilson/Gardiner

Rosenberg 1 Widlund/Sundkvist

Bartók 2 Andsnes/Boulez


----------



## DarkAngel

If you are a fan of Horowitz 1941 Tchaikovsky PC 1 you probably already have the Naxos remaster by Obert Thorn, even better sound is available on Pristine XR, amazing transformation in sound that surpasses all others!

Now if Andrew Rose would also focus on Horowitz's 1943 Toscanini and 1953 Szell Tchaikovsky PC 1 we would have the hat trick


----------



## Schumanniac

Animal the Drummer said:


> There are times on this forum when one would like to debate a point raised by another poster but it would seem almost bad-mannered to do so. This is one of those times as far as I'm concerned, so I'll simply say I'm glad you get so much enjoyment from these performances . About the music itself, I agree 100%.


If your refering to me i do seem to enjoy typically unfavoured recordings and loathe many of the iconics  There really is no accounting for taste, eh? Least we aren't advocating the merits of Nicki Minaj :lol: Could be worse.


----------



## Pugg

Schumanniac said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mozart-Piano-Concertos-Wolfgang-Amadeus/dp/B0000041KA
> 
> Complete Mozart piano concertos by Ashkenazy and the Philharmonia Orchestra
> 
> As stated above i too consider mozart supreme in the genre and this has them all, each a peak performance of the work! The orchestra is superb and truly spotless, the sound lush, clear and warm with Wladimir at his finest. He nails every single note, his playing elegant and refined. Never has the delicacy and drama of this prodigy been more fully realized, every single performer deserves an awed bow for this one. Truly an ideal capturing of the classical sound, this will be my lifelong companion


Decca made new box, all his concerto's recordings by all composers he recorded.


----------



## Portamento

Kabalevsky:


----------



## Star

Alfacharger said:


> One cd I always enjoy are the A minor and B minor Concertos by Hummel. Stephen Hough performing with Thomson and the ECO.


Brilliant playing but I find music banal.


----------



## Star

Tchaikovsky 1 - Van Cliburn / Kondrashin

Rachmaninov 3 - Argerich / Chailly

Brahms 2 - Richter / Leinsdorf

Brahms 1 - Serkn / Szell

Chopin 1 - Gilels / Ormandy

But the list gets tedious with so many great recordings


----------



## Tchaikov6

One of my favorites:
*Van Cliburn, Fritz Reiner and Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Beethoven Emperor Concerto and Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto No. 2*


----------



## dillonp2020

Serkin's Emperor is among my favorites.
Ivo Pogorelich's Tchaikovsky no.1 is my favorite performance of it.


----------



## Pugg

Tchaikov6 said:


> One of my favorites:
> *Van Cliburn, Fritz Reiner and Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Beethoven Emperor Concerto and Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto No. 2*


One has to be tone deaf not liking this.


----------



## Tallisman

Earl Wild's Rachmaninov piano concertos 2 and 3. Haven't heard any better.


----------



## PeterF

Beethoven No.1- Buchbinder
Beethoven No.2 - Buchbinder
Beethoven No.3 - R. Serkin/Ormandy
Beethoven No.4 - R.Serkin / Ormandy
Beethoven No.5 - Friere / Gewandhausorchester

Brahms No.1 - R. Serkin / Szell
Brahms No.2 - Fleischer / Szell

Mozart No.19 - R. Serkin
Mozart No.20 - Rubinstein
Mozart No.21 - Casadesus
Mozart No.23 - Perahia
Mozart No24 - Brendel
Mozart No.25 - Moravec
Mozart No.26 - Gulda

Schumann -R. Serkin / Ormandy


----------



## Vaneyes

Haydn 11 - Argerich (EMI)
Mozart 9 - Schiff (Decca)
Mozart 9, 17 - Shelley (Chandos)
Mozart 14, 23, 25 - Moravec (Supraphon)
Mozart 20 & 24 - Brendel (Philips)
Mozart 21 & 22 - Shelley (Chandos)
Mozart 21 & 26 - Casadesus (Sony)
Mozart 27 - Gilels (DG)
LvB 1 & 3 - ABM (DG)
LvB 2 - Argerich (EMI)
LvB 3 & 4 - Fleisher (Sony)
LvB 5 - Gelber (EMI)
Chopin 1 & 2 - Argerich (DG)
Liszt 1 - Argerich (DG); Zimerman (DG)
Liszt 2 - Zimerman (DG)
Schumann - Argerich (EMI); Lupu (Decca)
Brahms 1 - Douglas (RCA)
Brahms 2 - Kovacevich (Philips)
Tchaikovsky 1 - Berezovsky (Warner)
Franck Symphonic Variations - Thibaudet (Decca); Larrocha (Decca)
Grieg - Lupu (Decca)
Saint-Saens 2 & 5 - Thibaudet (Decca)
Falla Nights in the Gardens of Spain - Larrocha (Decca)
Turina Rapsodia sinfonica - Larrocha (Decca)
Barber - Joselson (ASV)
Bartok 1 - 3 - Anda (DG)
Berio 2 Pianos - Graus & Schumacher (col legno)
Britten - MacGregor (Naxos)
Delius - Lane (EMI)
Faure Fantasie - Larrocha (Decca)
Gershwin Rhapsody in Blue - Bernstein (Sony)
Ginastera 1 - Noguera (Arte Nova)
Khachaturian - Berezovsky (Warner)
Ligeti - Wiget (Sony)
Lutoslawski - Zimerman (DG)
Poulenc 2 pianos - Sage & Braley (RCA)
Prokofiev 3 - Argerich (Philips)
Prokofiev 5 - Richter (DG)
Rachmaninov 1 - Janis (Mercury)
Rachmaninov 2 - Ashkenazy/Previn (Decca)
Rachmaninov 3 - Argerich (Philips)
Rachmaninov 4 - ABM (EMI)
Ravel G - ABM(EMI); Argerich (DG); Larrocha (Decca)
Ravel Left-hand - Larrocha (Decca)
Rawsthorne 1 & 2 - Tozer (Chandos)
Schnittke 2 & 3 - Postnikova (Warner)
Schoenberg - Brendel (DG)
Scriabin - Alexeev (EMI)
Shostakovich 1 & 2 - List (Millennium Cl.)
R. Strauss Burleske - Argerich (Sony)
RVW - Lane (EMI)


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

Great suggestion so far! Not enough love from these ones:
*
Shostakovich 2 *Shostakovich/Cluytens/Orchestre National de la Radiodiffusion Française
*Shostakovich 1* Shostakovich/Gauk/Moscow Consv. ( 1945!! )
*Shostakovich 1* Shostakovich/Samosud/Moscow Phil.

A lot of Shostakovich so far... Double the Shostakovich!

*Shostakovich 1* Argerich/Pavarotti
*Shostakovich 1 and 2* Glitburg/Petrenko

Not Shostakovich? Uh...

*Tchaikovsky 1* Cliburn/Karajan ( I doubt this wasn't mentioned; pretty legendary recording.

Why not triple the concerto!

*Beethoven - Triple Concerto* Richter/Oistrakh/Rostropovich/Karajan

The crowd literally melted from the shear sight all of those legendary performers.

Edit: It's difficult finding a favorite recording not yet mentioned, we all seem to like the same pianists/conductors, although with some exceptions inb4 i'm contradicted.


----------



## njk345

Just looking through what I've downloaded to iTunes:

Rach 2 -- Bernstein, Phillipe Entremont, NY Phil
Rach 3 -- Ozawa, Andre Watts, NY Phil
Rach 1+4 -- Ormandy, Entremont, Philadelphia Orchestra
Ravel -- Boulez, Zimmerman, Cleveland Orchestra
Beethoven 5 -- Haitink, Perahia, RCO
Shostakovich 1 -- Martha Agerich, Sergei Nakariakov
Gershwin -- Alsop, Jean-Yves Thibaudet, Baltimore Symphony Orchestra
Variations on a Theme of Paganini -- Daniil Trifonov, Nezet-Seguin, Philadelphia Orchestra
Tchaikovsky 1 -- Van Cliburn, RCA Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Jerbear

Lowell Liebermann's first and second on Hyperion.
Also, I like Korngold's concerto for left hand, on Hyperion as well.


----------



## Pugg

Jerbear said:


> Lowell Liebermann's first and second on Hyperion.
> Also, I like Korngold's concerto for left hand, on Hyperion as well.


Nice first post, welcome to Talk Classical.


----------



## Larkenfield

lextune said:


> Chopin 1st & 2nd, Zimermann (pianist & conductor)


Oh yes yes yes! Both the soloist and accompaniment are superb.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Those are performances I'd be more than happy to hear in concert, but for repeated listening I prefer his earlier recordings with Giulini and the LAPO. The above recording is just a little too liable for my liking to "stand and stare" at times.


----------



## Holden4th

These make my all time list

LvB PC 4 Gilels/Ludwig

Brahms 2 Richter/Ormandy

Ravel G major ABM/Gracis

Hummel A major and B major Hough

Saint-Saens 2 Gilels/Cluytens

Rachmaninov 2 Richter/Wislocki

Bach D minor Gould/Bernstein


----------



## hpowders

Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1 and Prokofiev Piano Concerto No. 3 Van Cliburn.

Schoenberg Piano Concerto Mitsuko Uchida.


----------



## Bill Cooke

Jerbear said:


> Lowell Liebermann's first and second on Hyperion.
> Also, I like Korngold's concerto for left hand, on Hyperion as well.


I love the Hyperion recording of Korngold's piano concerto, too - great choice!

Others I'm very fond of:

Dohnanyi: Piano Concertos No. 1 and No. 2, Roscoe/Glushchenko, Hyperion
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto No. 4, Hough/Foster, Hyperion
Saeverud: Piano Concerto, Ogawa/Dmitriev, BIS
Martinu: Piano Concerto No. 4 "Incantation", Firkusny/Pesek, RCA
Ligeti: Piano Concerto, Aimard/De Leeuw, Teldec
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2, Hamelin/Litton, Hyperion
Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 3, Ashkenazy/Previn, London
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto No. 2, Rubinstein/Ormandy, RCA
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto No. 5, Hough/Oramo, Hyperion
Poulenc: Concerto for 2 Pianos, Collard/Conlon, Erato
Liszt: Piano Concertos No. 1 and No. 2, Richter/Kondrashin, Philips
Liszt: Totentanz for Piano and Orchestra, Bolet/Fischer, London
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2, Kocsis/Fischer, Philips
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2, Gutierrez/Jarvi, Chandos
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3, Janis/Kondrashin, Mercury


----------



## Roger Knox

Re Pierrot's post May 4, 2017 on Argerich's Ravel Concerto:

The Prokofiev Third on this recording is also fabulous - Argerich has the required _brio _and sense of contrast without over-interpretation. I have performed the work and like this recording the best.


----------

